# Solved: How do I access System Recovery on Sony Vaio?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Windows is inaccessible. How do I access the system recovery stored in the system recovery partition on a Sony Vaio VGN-CR320E?

I have no System Recovery disks or any of the other disks that might have come with this system.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

According to Sony, the F8 key will activate the Recovery Center in your machine.

http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/...ES_1_1&dialogID=96096994&stateId=0 0 96110444

A-N


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks; but, all the F8 key gives me are boot options, Safe Mode, Safe Mode With Command Prompt, Safe Mode With Network Support, etc.

I've seen this before where the System Recovery is supposed to start on boot, activated by a certain key press or key combination; but, it somehow was disabled. In that case I saw, I was able to find a free, third-party repair tool that repaired the boot sector so the key that activates the system recovery worked again. I think that one was an HP.

I wonder if there is such a key repair tool for this particular Sony Vaio.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

True - and when I used to do recovery of display Sony's at my old stompin' grounds, it was actually the F10 or F12 keys, so I'm not sure why Sony directed us to THAT page. Was this unit running with its original OS, or had you replaced it ever?

A-N


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

It's never been replaced that I know of and the owner is a technically-challenged person who says it has never been for service.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Problem Solved: It turns out the information at the above linked Sony page is erroneous. It's not F8, it's F10.

Sony live chat solved the problem.

All is now well.


----------

